# Are hilti tools worth the money?



## cotes17

I'm just wondering if the hilti tools (such as drills and impact drills) are worth the money or would it be a better idea to go with dewalt or something else? I've had my dewalt drills for a few years now and when it craps out I want to know what I should go with?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

You can't beat Hilti for hammer drills and imapct hammers, they are the Rolls Royce. Other brands have some models that are good but won't have the longevity of the Hilti. I have an old Hilti from my Uncles plumbing business that's probably close to 40 years old and still going strong. I don't own any of their 1/4" impacts but used the 14v models at my last job and they will out do any other brand.


----------



## Demac

The van I work off of has a 14v Hilti and an 18v Milwaukee (cordless drill motors). I much prefer using the Hilti, and its several years old, while the Milwaukee is from last summer.


----------



## cotes17

I'm looking for the 18v Hilti stuff and right now I have an 18v Dewalt impact hex driver for screws and stuff not the one for sockets so I was looking to replace it with the same one but The Hilti version


----------



## captkirk

I think if your gonna use the tool a lot, than its worth it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

captkirk said:


> I think if your gonna use the tool a lot, than its worth it.


 
I agree 100% when it comes to the rotary hammers and hammer drills but the impacts aren't really much more than other commerical brands. And for what it's worth the Hilti stuff seems to get the same power out of the lower volt batteries than others.


----------



## cotes17

Is there a huge price difference from other impacts to Hilti impacts?


----------



## Chris Kennedy

*Are hilti tools worth the money?

Yes.
*


----------



## Hairbone

cotes17 said:


> I'm just wondering if the hilti tools (such as drills and impact drills) are worth the money or would it be a better idea to go with dewalt or something else? I've had my dewalt drills for a few years now and when it craps out I want to know what I should go with?


Does a Bear Chit in the woods? :thumbsup:

Check out the leasing program on those smaller drills, impacts.


----------



## 360max

Hilti drills are the best and can take a beaten, last forever.


----------



## dowmace

I've been using the same sfh-151 and original two batteries since 2007. I use it everyday. I think that should tell you what kind of quality they have.


----------



## 480sparky

Best money you'll spend on power tools.

End of discussion.


----------



## Flectric

Corder Hilti hammers are great. Their cordless line up is no better than any other brand. I burnt out a cordless drill by hilti ( either 15v or 18V i forget ) years back when they first came out then they sent me a new one becuase the bit was in their specs of use and the next one crapped out just as easy. Unless their cordless tools have progressed since I'd never even look at that crap again.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Flectric said:


> Corder Hilti hammers are great. Their cordless line up is no better than any other brand. I burnt out a cordless drill by hilti ( either 15v or 18V i forget ) years back when they first came out then they sent me a new one becuase the bit was in their specs of use and the next one crapped out just as easy. Unless their cordless tools have progressed since I'd never even look at that crap again.


 
You must have got a couple bad ones, my brother in law has one that is 14v I believe (it doesn't say the voltage on the battery) that is close to ten years old and it's still going strong. And I had their 1/4" drive impact on my work van for four years and the helpers I worked with dropped it several times and it was still kicking when I turned it in. It had more balls than the 18v DeWalts the company had.


----------



## local134gt

Hairbone said:


> Does a Bear Chit in the woods?


----------



## jordan_paul

local134gt said:


>


Does the tin man have a sheet metal ****? :laughing:


----------



## Frasbee

I remember home depots in new Orleans were beginning to carry a lot made in China Hilti tools about a year ago, but I haven't seen them in stores here up north since.


----------



## mark35

I came across this thread while doing some research. I work at an HD in NJ and all the cordless Hilti drills I looked at are indeed "Made in China"


----------



## Boomer

Flectric said:


> Corder Hilti hammers are great. Their cordless line up is no better than any other brand. I burnt out a cordless drill by hilti ( either 15v or 18V i forget ) years back when they first came out then they sent me a new one becuase the bit was in their specs of use and the next one crapped out just as easy. Unless their cordless tools have progressed since I'd never even look at that crap again.


We went to a Hilti lease program for their 18v cordless hammer drill. Poor chucks, many members bitching about them coming loose constantly. I have a now three year old 18v Dewalt hammer drill that I beat the hell out of, never let me down. Great drill. 

I will say the hammer action on the Hilti is much better though.


----------



## NY ELECTRIC

Yes they are (imho)


----------



## french connection!!

I used hilti back in Europe alot , like the TE72 jack hammer all day long we had to wear gloves cause it was getting so hot running , we had about 6 in the company and I never see one failed , in old house we used to drill with 32 mm and about 3' long bit thru stone wall .be careful there's alot of knock out on the market


----------



## wesleydnunder

480sparky said:


> Best money you'll spend on power tools.
> 
> End of discussion.


+1

Mark


----------



## mark35

I just looked at my two year old TE-6, which I love, and it too is made in China


----------



## Electrical Student

18 volt is now china maid. 14 volt is now swiss maid. Strange. Plus I think their prices are a little over the top. I love good tools. However it would piss me off every time i picked it up if I paid what they are asking for their larger cordless hammer dirlls.


----------



## oldtimer

Electrical Student said:


> 18 volt is now china maid. 14 volt is now swiss maid. Strange. Plus I think their prices are a little over the top. I love good tools. However it would piss me off every time i picked it up if I paid what they are asking for their larger cordless hammer dirlls.


 Which is a better housekeeper, a china maid?, or a swiss maid? :jester:


----------

